
San Francisco’s Housing Crisis Is Solvable. Here's How - jseliger
https://medium.com/@ferenstein/san-franciscos-housing-crisis-is-solvable-with-one-law-here-s-how-you-can-help-17a0d1005df0#.yf5y5watn
======
rdlecler1
Why 100 x 100? Why not 1000 x 10? Many people can easily get 10 people to
sign.

